# Holyoke Officer Alleges corruption



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Massachusetts Officer Alleges Corruption Within Department 
I don't know what to think here. Someone who works at/with Holyoke wanna pipe up here?

Here's his video by the way


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I wanted to watch this, but my short attention span couldn't handle 43 minutes. If this guy is on the level, and I'm sure he is, I hope this video will help correct things at his department. Sadly, there's nothing I can do to assist him and I'm just now waking up to a new dawn within my own department to worry about others. But I'm guessing it took some guts for him to do this.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Good luck in your new career.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

I was somewhat sympathetic until approximately the 23 minute mark. He rants about the injustice of he GF and BT cases. Any worthy cop has at least done some some cursory research on these cases beyond what the MSM spins. If you wear a badge and are jumping on that narrative bandwagon-good luck to you Sir, and thank you for your service.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Just another square peg in a round hole who believes he’s top cop and anyone who fails to blow smoke up his ass or questions his authoritah is racist and corrupt.
Next.


----------



## fjunior (Nov 10, 2015)

TacEntry said:


> I was somewhat sympathetic until approximately the 23 minute mark. He rants about the injustice of he GF and BT cases. Any worthy cop has at least done some some cursory research on these cases beyond what the MSM spins. If you wear a badge and are jumping on that narrative bandwagon-good luck to you Sir, and thank you for your service.


Corrupt for years that's a little over the top. The former Chief Scott came in the early 2000's and brought many things inline. Holyoke had was known for looking the other way on OUI's stops, if you knew the right people. Also the morning of the st patrick's day parade he put a stop to bars opening in the morning as it created a lot of issues at the parade.


----------

